# 1989 C&C 35 MKIII or 1990 CS 34?!



## Corrado1 (May 28, 2020)

Hello there. I just registered a few minutes ago. Thank you for having me. 
I am not sure I am doing this right or if I am in the right forum. 
I would like to know which boat do you think is better built/stronger with less problems (if ever possible, eh eh) between a 1989 C&C MKIII and a 1990 CS 34 ?
I am curious and wouldn’t know which one to pick.

Thank you !!!!

Corrado


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome


Both good boats.im partial to C&C 35 as I own one. Two different boats. Where do you sail?
What are your requirements ? Previous boats?


----------



## Corrado1 (May 28, 2020)

Ok. That’s good to know. I like the C&C 35. Just wanted to know if it was sting enough for the Great Lakes but also for possibly Florida and the islands... BTW the C&C has a 4.8 foot keel. The CS has a 6.3 foot keel.


----------



## Corrado1 (May 28, 2020)

Ps. I sailed a Catelina 34 and a Beneteau Oceanis 40 with friends in the Mediterranean. I am still learning though...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

BTW last C&C 35MKIII produced in 1988


----------



## Corrado1 (May 28, 2020)

Sorry. Yes. My bad. It’s a 1988.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Corrado1 said:


> Ok. That's good to know. I like the C&C 35. Just wanted to know if it was sting enough for the Great Lakes but also for possibly Florida and the islands... BTW the C&C has a 4.8 foot keel. The CS has a 6.3 foot keel.


Every boat in good condition can do those places.

I have a 6.3 draft and have done all those places and never gone aground (meaning never having to get towed off)

Get the one YOU like best. If you truly like each the same get the one in best condition.

It really is simple it you allow it to be.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi,

You are looking at boats that are about 30 years old. It's impossible to tell you which one is better without seeing the boats in person. 

Both are well known, well respected brands. The C&C was 'racier', the CS 'cruisier' but the boats are more alike than different.

Look both over carefully, pick the one that is in better condition.

Sail off into the sunset, have fun, enjoy life.

Barry


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Barry L is right on. He used to race on C&C MKIII. I like the CS also. As he said more similar than different.
Choose the one in best condition unless on speaks to you. 

My choices when a bought Haleakula 1983 35 C&C MKIII 24 years ago was CS 36, Sabre 36, Tartan 37. Haleakula spoke to me, plus she had a real turn of speed and pointing ability over the others though the Sabre was close.

Condition of the boat is most important. If you have any questions on the C&C feel free to PM me once you get 10 posts.

Let us know what happens.


----------

